# Happy Holidays



## Rafito (May 23, 2013)

My wife Tere and I will like to extend to the community here our sincere wishes of Joy and Happiness to all during this Holiday Season.

As we do every year, we are spending the Holidays in Orizaba, Veracruz and we are so very happy to have the whole family here but my little querube who decided to stay back home in Maryland (young adult and girlfriend).

I know there is a poster here that lives in Fortin De Las Flores, who owns a bed and breakfast but I am not certain who this person is in this forum. I will appreciate if someone can send me a PM. I will like to visit Fortin with my wife and make his/her acquaintance. 

I also like to thank everyone here but the wealth of information regarding moving and living in this wonderful country. 

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year 2016.

Rafito


----------



## TurtleToo (Aug 23, 2013)

And the same to you, Rafito! May you and Tere enjoy a Merry Christmas and a very Happy New Year.

.


----------

